
Blind Expands Its Anonymous Community to Everyone in Tech - manuferrum
http://mashable.com/2017/07/10/blind-app-update-silicon-valley-tech-topics/#AhpdCKg9gsqr?site=mashable
======
dang
Spam votes and spam comments will get your accounts and sites banned on HN, so
please don't.

------
creaghpatr
Like all anonymous messageboard apps, I expect them to fold when it inevitably
gets co-opted for gossip, outrageous allegations, bullying etc.

Juicycampus anyone?

------
howon92
I've always been interested in how this model would play out. I guess the
service would be a lot more favored by the employees than the employers. It
should really look for ways to genuinely benefit the employers as well by
becoming an honest feedback channel rather than a source of company's leaked
information for the tech media.

------
Grue3
>to everyone in tech

Great, I'll try this.

>Where is your office located? >United States >South Korea

Umm, pretty sure there are more than two countries where tech exists...

------
dduing
I'm already using it. It's cool.

------
peterjlee
Finally!

------
shnamace
Have always wanted to use it but couldn't. But after reading this news started
using it right away and already spent a half an hour browsing the app.

------
invincibles
Lots of juicy tech trash drama in this app

------
NationLider
This has been my go to networking site for a while now. I feel less
prestigious now that everyone can get in, but it's worth it for the new
opportunities it will bring.

~~~
ktkh
Im glad they opened up the app to more people. The community continues to stay
professional and helpful :)

